# dumb question



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

so, what's the deal with the little graphic on the top right hand corner of each post?  the little boxes that look sort of like a hit point/health reader from an old video game?

my first theory was that it was a graphic display of your number of posts.  but i keep seeing exceptions to that idea.

i've poked around the faq and such and found nothing.  probably means i'm missing something obvious.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2006)

Probably the reputation display.
You're referring to the graphics under the post count right?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

yup.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 8, 2006)

Use the little scale icon above that to bump people up / down.  Go to UserCP to see comments from the bumps up / down that you have recieved


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 8, 2006)

I wondered that and never got around to asking,, so thanks for asking the question.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 8, 2006)

There is no such thing as a dumb question, everybody learns something from asking.

=)


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

there ya go, spoiling my attempt at charming self-effacement


----------



## bydand (Mar 10, 2006)

OK, another dumb question.  How does one go about getting "Reputation Power"?  There is a post or two that I would like to "reward" the person for stating something very nicely when they could have responded in a negitive manner.  I posted a comment to them, but my "reputation Power" is zero so there is nothing to give I guess, I just don't want that to knock down their reputation by coming across as a neutral or negitive.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 10, 2006)

You get 1 additional point of power for every year you've been here.
You get 1 additional point of power for every 100 points you have
You get 1 additional point of power for every 1000 posts you've made.

Until you've made 50 posts you're power is 0, after that it is 1 plus the above.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> OK, another dumb question.  How does one go about getting "Reputation Power"?  There is a post or two that I would like to "reward" the person for stating something very nicely when they could have responded in a negitive manner.  I posted a comment to them, but my "reputation Power" is zero so there is nothing to give I guess, I just don't want that to knock down their reputation by coming across as a neutral or negitive.


To give reputation, go to the post you want to give someone credit for and click on the little scales in the upper right corner of the post.  A dialogue box will pop up and you can either "approve" of their post or "disapprove" of their post - the comment is optional and you get to type it.

You are not required to sign them and your name will not be visible next to your reputation comment to other users except the staff.  It is up to you whether or not you wish to sign them.

If you have any other questions on reputation you can't find the answers to from a search in the Member Support Forum, feel free to post them here or PM me or a Mentor or another Staff member.


----------



## bydand (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you two for answering so fast!  I couldn't find that information anywhere, and I wasn't even sure what to search for.  Oh the perils of being a noob.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 22, 2006)

Was there an adjustment made somewhere re: rep? I seem to have lost a bit in the last couple of days, with no bad rep in my user cp...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2006)

might have deleted a few inactive accounts that pruned it a bit.  dunno. nothing directly though.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

Check it owt now, God of Thunder.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 22, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Check it owt now, God of Thunder.


oooOOOooo  
And it wasn't my fault, I had beans that night...


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 22, 2006)

I still think Bob should change the message that displays when you hover over the rep dots.  It's outdated.  I think the next level up should be "Avert your eyes, scum!" :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I still think Bob should change the message that displays when you hover over the rep dots.  It's outdated.  I think the next level up should be "Avert your eyes, scum!" :ultracool



:lol:

"Too Glorious to behold"
"Whatchoo lookin' at?"
"Don't even think about it"

and then there's mine:

"Can't touch this!"


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lol:
> 
> "Too Glorious to behold"
> "Whatchoo lookin' at?"
> ...



And for anyone else who finally gets to your level of rep it should state:

"You have now entered the cool fizzin', fast talkin', smooth speakin', realm of SHESULSA"


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 22, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> so, what's the deal with the little graphic on the top right hand corner of each post? the little boxes that look sort of like a hit point/health reader from an old video game?
> 
> my first theory was that it was a graphic display of your number of posts. but i keep seeing exceptions to that idea.
> 
> i've poked around the faq and such and found nothing. probably means i'm missing something obvious.


 
Like Evenflow said, there's no such thing as a stupid question. BTW, I've added a green pip, or two, to your reputation over the course of your membersip.

Bydand; your reputation power is no longer zero.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> And for anyone else who finally gets to your level of rep it should state:
> 
> "You have now entered the cool fizzin', fast talkin', smooth speakin', realm of SHESULSA"



:lol2:  Y'all gotta stop this, really.


----------

